# Konverter von SCL auf AWL



## nourdine (18 September 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie kann ich einen Programm von SCL auf AWL umsetzen bzw konvertieren 

ich danke euch


----------



## vierlagig (18 September 2008)

du willst auch irgendwie alles konvertieren, wa?

eine möglichkeit SCL -> AWL ist, die quellen zu übersetzen und danach zu löschen, dann den baustein öffnen, fertig ist der generierte AWL-code ... sieht scheiße aus und keine sau sieht durch, aber es ist "konvertiert"


----------



## MSB (18 September 2008)

Also SCL wird in JEDEM Fall auf AWL Kompiliert.
Wenn du die Quelle nach dem Übersetzen löscht, hast du einen "wunderschönen" AWL-Baustein.

Wenn du nun allerdings von sauber übersetzen sprichst,
dann musst du die Logik des SCL-Konstrukts analysieren,
und das dann mit den in AWL gegebenen Möglichkeiten umsetzen.

Je nachdem was da passiert gestaltet sich das von relativ einfach bis höchst komplex ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## johnij (18 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> sieht scheiße aus und keine sau sieht durch, aber es ist "konvertiert"


 

Wie das aussieht ist wurst.
Die Hauptsache der SCL-Code funzt.


----------



## zotos (18 September 2008)

Der von 4L beschriebene Weg ist eine Variante. Ein andere Möglichkeit (ohne die Quelle zu löschen) ist einfach nach dem Kompilieren den Baustein zu Kopieren (duplizieren) dann kann Sepp7 nicht mehr zuordnen das es dafür ein Quelle gibt und zeigt den Baustein in AWL an.

Warum willst Du denn Code überhaupt konvertiere?


----------

